# any of the north west crew ...



## garyinderry (Jan 9, 2013)

any of the north west crew fancy a game this saturday ?   weather outlook looks fine


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 9, 2013)

Hello Gary, at the mo just playing Lee park on saturday, which is boggy and had 10+ temps on last saturday. However, if you can find any good deals on at a non-boggy course I may join you. As long as I don't leave the other lads without a partner.

Go on tempt me......


----------



## louise_a (Jan 9, 2013)

Wish I could Gary, but the way things are looking I wont be able to, free on Friday if thats any good.


----------



## brendy (Jan 9, 2013)

I think he means the other northwest 

Will be cold but you might well get round dry!


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 9, 2013)

ive got a few in my favorites folder that ill ring nearer saturday. apart from yesterday its been dry enough. should get somewhere half decent on saturday. 

let me know LB if the other boys have enough for a game or even if they fancy a game out of the bog somewhere! 

louise  -  friday is not good im afraid. that thing called work has me tied down. damm    


brendy  -  my name should be    garyinliverpool     moved over in october!


----------



## Birchy (Jan 9, 2013)

brendy said:



			I think he means the other northwest 

Will be cold but you might well get round dry!
		
Click to expand...

Hes all ours now so do one 



I would love to go for a knock somewhere Gary but got work followed by a mates kids birthday party!


----------



## brendy (Jan 9, 2013)

garyinderry said:



			brendy  -  my name should be    garyinliverpool     moved over in october!  

Click to expand...

Didnt know that, get your name changed you eejit!
Nice choice of location all the same


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 9, 2013)

brendy said:



			Didnt know that, get your name changed you eejit!
Nice choice of location all the same 

Click to expand...

derry man at heart!  havnt played my home course since then so as you can imagine i am pining for it!   i played a course last week, mersey valley. it didnt have any hills. felt a little homesick. i said to myself, ill never again complain going up heart attack hill at home! lol.

the northwest is a great spot for golf alright. ive been to quite a few since ive been here. cant wait for the weather to turn!


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 9, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Hes all ours now so do one 



I would love to go for a knock somewhere Gary but got work followed by a mates kids birthday party! 

Click to expand...

next time birchy lad. ive had to shelve plans for royal liverpool as i am heading skiing next month and need the funds!  missing a great experiance but the skiing should ease the pain!


----------



## jpenno (Jan 9, 2013)

where are you thinking of playing? I might be free Saturday, I will need to do some negotiating with Mrs JP first though  as its the first weekend we have had no commitments for several weeks and i suspect she wants us to do something together


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 9, 2013)

im not quite sure where just yet.  ill post a couple of maybe courses up and see which suits best.


----------



## Junior (Jan 10, 2013)

I could play.....around 10:30 / 11 am mate?  There is a comp on at my course but im not down so i'm happy to have a game some place else.


----------



## Qwerty (Jan 10, 2013)

I could be up for a knock, where we thinking?


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 10, 2013)

how about rainford?    http://www.thenorthwestnational.co.uk/


its resonably priced, handy to get to and well drained.  me, louise and scouser played it one saturday after alot of rain during the week and it held up well.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 10, 2013)

garyinderry said:



			how about rainford?    http://www.thenorthwestnational.co.uk/


its resonably priced, handy to get to and well drained.  me, louise and scouser played it one saturday after alot of rain during the week and it held up well.
		
Click to expand...

A possible - for me it all depends on how many temps they have. If more than 4 I can play my own course for free (and a few temps).

Tomorrow is frosty, not sure about Saturday yet.


----------



## louise_a (Jan 10, 2013)

I dont remember any temps when we played.


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 10, 2013)

there was no temps.  rainford has turned into my backup course atm.  when everyone else is flooded i head there and its fine. never any temps.   think ive played it 3 times now. 

the fact that it is such a new course means they must have good drainage put in.  lots of water in the wee ditches up the side of the fairways but they are actual hazards.


----------



## Karl102 (Jan 10, 2013)

I would be up for this! Early doors is better for me.... What time best suites others?!?


----------



## louise_a (Jan 10, 2013)

I might be able to make it but can't commit at the moment.


----------



## Qwerty (Jan 10, 2013)

garyinderry said:



			how about rainford?    http://www.thenorthwestnational.co.uk/


its resonably priced, handy to get to and well drained.  me, louise and scouser played it one saturday after alot of rain during the week and it held up well.
		
Click to expand...

Can you play off the fairways Gary or is it mats?


----------



## louise_a (Jan 10, 2013)

its of fthe fairways, or at least it was.


----------



## Junior (Jan 10, 2013)

garyinderry said:



			how about rainford?    http://www.thenorthwestnational.co.uk/


its resonably priced, handy to get to and well drained.  me, louise and scouser played it one saturday after alot of rain during the week and it held up well.
		
Click to expand...

Fine for me.  Bout 1030 / 11 is best for me.  Just let me know !!


----------



## Qwerty (Jan 10, 2013)

Sounds good to me, Count me in.  10:30/10:00ish is fine also.  
Is it usually busy Gary?  Im just thinking of a couple of backup courses in case it's booked up.


----------



## Scouser (Jan 10, 2013)

If its NWN I may play.... same position as LB though ...if lads are playing at Lee Park I will be up there .........

For those that have played NWN before it was actually in the best condition I had seen it when we played the other month..........


----------



## Scouser (Jan 10, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Sounds good to me, Count me in.  10:30/10:00ish is fine also.  
Is it usually busy Gary?  Im just thinking of a couple of backup courses in case it's booked up.
		
Click to expand...

I have played it about 5 times and in the middle of summer.... never had much of a problem


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 10, 2013)

its been pretty quiet any time ive played. plenty of people about but never a problem getting a tee time. 

ive called twice without booking and got out no problem.


will i book then for around half 10 ?     how many will i book for?    


what other courses were you thinking of qwerty?  wouldnt mind a new course either!


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 10, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Can you play off the fairways Gary or is it mats?
		
Click to expand...


they have permanant mats at the tee boxes only!   you ever played there?  intresting course with some lovely holes.   the back 9 in particular is great !


----------



## Scouser (Jan 10, 2013)

garyinderry said:



			intresting course !
		
Click to expand...

90 degree dogleg ..........
:fore:


----------



## Karl102 (Jan 10, 2013)

I'm in Gary.... Just let me know final details....


----------



## Qwerty (Jan 10, 2013)

garyinderry said:



			they have permanant mats at the tee boxes only!   you ever played there?  intresting course with some lovely holes.   the back 9 in particular is great !
		
Click to expand...

No Gary, I havnt played it, Looks and sounds good though.
I suppose the only other options are out on the coast or Hotel courses, Theres Caldy Â£35, Formby Ladies Â£40, Portal or Formby hall (not sure on prices) I play at Fleetwood quite a lot (Flattish links)Â£25 but miles from anywhere. 
The other Links are Â£45 upwards.

Im happy anywhere Tbh, North West national looks good, whatever you fancy mate.:thup:


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 10, 2013)

If you're local to NWN then Houghwood is only 5 minutes away. Always on full greens and only the par 3's on tee mats. It's a bit hilly, but a decent test of golf. Would join you myself but im working all weekend.


----------



## Scouser (Jan 10, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			If you're local to NWN then Houghwood is only 5 minutes away. Always on full greens and only the par 3's on tee mats. It's a bit hilly, but a decent test of golf. Would join you myself but im working all weekend.
		
Click to expand...

good shout

4 Ball with Buggies and Soup & Roll   From Â£100.00


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 10, 2013)

sure we can see what the final number of people looking to play is then ill ring and book.     4 ball for Â£100 at houghwood sounds too. 

names in the hat by 4pm tomoro


by the looks of it there could be a nice wee gathering


----------



## Scouser (Jan 10, 2013)

garyinderry said:



			sure we can see what the final number of people looking to play is then ill ring and book.     4 ball for Â£100 at houghwood sounds too. 

names in the hat by 4pm tomoro


by the looks of it there could be a nice wee gathering  

Click to expand...

it did say from...so not sure if that counts weekend


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 10, 2013)

Scouser said:



			90 degree dogleg ..........
:fore:
		
Click to expand...



that is a par 5.  i was under the impression it was a par 4 that day!


----------



## Scouser (Jan 10, 2013)

nah 2 to the tree line 3 on 2 put


----------



## stevelev (Jan 10, 2013)

garyinderry said:



			derry man at heart!  havnt played my home course since then so as you can imagine i am pining for it!   i played a course last week, mersey valley. it didnt have any hills. felt a little homesick. i said to myself, ill never again complain going up heart attack hill at home! lol.

the northwest is a great spot for golf alright. ive been to quite a few since ive been here. cant wait for the weather to turn!
		
Click to expand...

If you like hills try Houghwood, Sherdley Park, Standish, Heaton Park, Huyton and Prescot or Beacon Park. Most of them play pretty well no matter what the weather, but with the amount of rain we've had I'd check 1st.  There is also Frodsham, always got deals for 4balls on.

I might give NWN a try myself soon, its less than 10 mins walk from ours.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 10, 2013)

Scouser said:



			it did say from...so not sure if that counts weekend
		
Click to expand...

It looks like Â£24 for golf only, Â£34 each if a fourball with the buggies and extras on a saturday.


----------



## Scouser (Jan 10, 2013)

id be up for the 24.... what you doing about lee park?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 10, 2013)

Scouser said:



			id be up for the 24.... what you doing about lee park?
		
Click to expand...

I'll speak with Schwartzy in the morning, see if andy is playing with him as don't want to leave him without a game, and will take it from there.

Unless he fancies joining us of course.


----------



## Scouser (Jan 10, 2013)

let me know as soon as cos if every one has a game i am up for this

cheers love xx


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 11, 2013)

right looking through the thread there is  

4 confirmed

garyinderry
junior
qwerty
karl102

maybes

jpenno
liverbirdie
louise_a
scouser
stevelev

and if LB and scousers mates fancy it.


let me know by editing that list above and ill ring tomoro @ 4pm     happy days! looking forward to it !


----------



## jpenno (Jan 11, 2013)

Is this for Houghwood or NWN?


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 11, 2013)

if you are going then it would be best to state a preference.  i'd say NWN would be able to get us out easy if there is a group of us.  as i havent played houghwood i dont know what its like there. 

ill go for NWN       ill play houghwood next week if anyone is up for that!


ill shoot for the nearest time to 10.30


----------



## Karl102 (Jan 11, 2013)

Houghwood or NWN for me am easy....


----------



## Scouser (Jan 11, 2013)

Sorry Gary.... Blue wolf got me side tracked onto houghwood the naughty boy... 

Will check nd let u know by 4

Cheers


----------



## Junior (Jan 11, 2013)

Im in , ive not played any of the courses mentioned so i dont mind where we play !! cheers


----------



## Karl102 (Jan 11, 2013)

Only problem could be is fog! I drive down the rainford bypass every day and its been really foggy for days!


----------



## Scouser (Jan 11, 2013)

Karl102 said:



			Only problem could be is fog! I drive down the rainford bypass every day and its been really foggy for days!
		
Click to expand...

I go down the lancs and it's been clear enough to play golf as the course is between the two..... Maybe we justplay one side of it


----------



## louise_a (Jan 11, 2013)

I wont know for certain until tonight or early tomorrow, so if I can make it, I will have to take pot luck on there being a space left.


----------



## Qwerty (Jan 11, 2013)

NWN sounds good to me, looking forward to it.
Its a shame I've not bought my Flat Cap yet, it could of made its debut tomorrow..


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 11, 2013)

just rang to check tee times with NWN.  they are booked till 12.10  !


do we want to change venue or would that suit ?


----------



## Qwerty (Jan 11, 2013)

Im easy Gary, but I think we'd struggle to get 18 in, especially if its busy in front.

Apparently houghwood is fairway mats, not keen tbh.

Ive just tried Portal, Â£30 no restrictions- tee times 11:10-11:40
And Caldy can do Sunday Â£30 any time around 11:00 if that's any help.

I'll do NWN though if everyone else is happy.:thup:

Edit- also Formby ladies 11:10 & 11:18. Â£40.


----------



## Scouser (Jan 11, 2013)

No longer available... 

Enjoy the game


----------



## Junior (Jan 11, 2013)

Happy to do NWN, Formby ladies or Portal.   

Which ever is best for you guys.


----------



## Karl102 (Jan 11, 2013)

I would prefer either NWN at 12.10 or Formby ladies at 11.10. Portal is a bit of a trek for me....


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 11, 2013)

Sorry, playing lee park with the mate.

Hope you enjoy wherever, will play one saturday soon with you all again.


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 11, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Sorry, playing lee park with the mate.

Hope you enjoy wherever, will play one saturday soon with you all again.
		
Click to expand...

nxt time lad!

im happy with formby! can someone book it. im on the phone and only saved the nwn phone number!  cheers


----------



## Qwerty (Jan 11, 2013)

I've booked 11:10 and 11:18
If there's just 4 we can scratch the later tee time and go out as a 4 ball at 11:10 but the second tee time is there if we need it.

Theres also no trolleys allowed at the moment, it's carry only.

If there's a heavy frost over night there's a slight possibility they could go on temps but its unlikely. It's probably best if we check in on here in the morning just to make sure, I'll phone the course early, you can also check on their website.

Looking forward to it, see you all tomorrow.

Edit-just checked weather 3deg over night...5 deg and sunny tomorrow ...course and greens should be ok.ill still check in the morning though.


----------



## Junior (Jan 11, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			I've booked 11:10 and 11:18
If there's just 4 we can scratch the later tee time and go out as a 4 ball at 11:10 but the second tee time is there if we need it.

Theres also no trolleys allowed at the moment, it's carry only.

If there's a heavy frost over night there's a slight possibility they could go on temps but its unlikely. It's probably best if we check in on here in the morning just to make sure, I'll phone the course early, you can also check on their website.

Looking forward to it, see you all tomorrow.

Edit-just checked weather 3deg over night...5 deg and sunny tomorrow ...course and greens should be ok.ill still check in the morning though.
		
Click to expand...

great , i'll check on here in the morning, but see you tomorrow at formby !!


----------



## jpenno (Jan 11, 2013)

I am doubtful for tomorrow, family commitments, but looking forward to meeting up with you all soon


----------



## Karl102 (Jan 11, 2013)

I will get a few extra balls in the bag now! My winter swing changes ain't working so great yet!!!


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 11, 2013)

happy days! see yous there tomoro         i was all over the shop at the range this morning! hopefuly i have a better day on the course!


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 11, 2013)

any of you guys played here before. having a look a the course website. its looks short and tight.  going to be tough!  im more used to long and wild but this should be  good challenge!  plenty of bunkers about!


----------



## Karl102 (Jan 11, 2013)

I have played formby, but never the ladies! It is supposed to be shorter and tighter... That's me pretty much screwed! Looking forward to it all the same. What time you hoping to arrive?!?


----------



## Qwerty (Jan 11, 2013)

I played it a few weeks back with LB and Louise.  It's a cracking course, you'll definately enjoy it.
i wouldn't say the fairways were tight but if your missing them there's a lot of gorse waiting to punish on most holes. I'd say the fairways were reasonably generous. As you'd expect you don't need to be bombing the driver of every tee.

Theres a couple of really inviting par 3s and absolutely stunning par 4 (think its the 11th) Lots of elevated tees, and Pine lined fairways, all in all a really enjoyable course.
Looking forward to it...lets hope the sun shows up.

Looking to get there about 10:30ish:thup:


----------



## Junior (Jan 11, 2013)

See you there at 10:30 !!  

I've never played it but heard plenty of good things about it.  Formby GC is one of my favorites so im really looking forward to this !!


----------



## louise_a (Jan 11, 2013)

there ia no frost forecast for Southport overnight, still dont  know if I will be free, no too keen on carrying it had me on my knees at Caldy, specially as I have just bought an electric trolley, but will if necessary, are there more than 4 definites yet?


----------



## stevelev (Jan 11, 2013)

I'm out for Saturday, got the lad and taking him to my home track on Sunday so day doing chores tomorrow.

Dont want to steal the thread but those who have played NWN how do you rate it 1 - 10 for variety, condition and greens.?

Ta Hope you all have a top knock, it may get a bit breezey tomorrow.


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 11, 2013)

think there is just the 4 definites so far louise.  will you know if you can make it in the morning?


NWN is a great wee course.  plenty of different holes.  the farways are in good nick. greens havnt been great to putt on any time ive played but that was only because of the rain that closed every other golf course in liverpool. it has a infamous putting green that many claim becomes the fastest in the land during the summer. i can only imagine what the real greens are like when they are baked and playing fast. 

it has a 640 yard par 5 off the back sticks. thats enough hole for any of the big hitters on here!   great value at around Â£20.  it used to be Â£80 when it first opened.  you can see why when you play!


----------



## louise_a (Jan 11, 2013)

I dont want to butt in if there is just a 4 ball Gary, especially at the last minute, that said I did enjoy Formby Ladies and woudl like to play it again.


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 11, 2013)

if you can make it then you should. the offer is open to anyone and there is two tee times booked.  we will work something out. maybe get someone at the club to make up the numbers.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 11, 2013)

Junior said:



			See you there at 10:30 !!  

I've never played it but heard plenty of good things about it.  Formby GC is one of my favorites so im really looking forward to this !!
		
Click to expand...

THIS IS THE VOICE OF EVERYONES CONSCIENCE:-

THOU SHALT NOT BE TEMPTED INTO NIPPING OVER ONTO THE BIG BROTHER COURSE AFTER PLAYING THE LADIES COURSE, TO GET IN A BIT OF PRACTICE AHEAD OF THE MARCH MEET.

How do you do a god-like booming voice on a forum? 

Enjoy Formby ladies - its is enjoyable for a tarts course - sorry Louise!


----------



## Qwerty (Jan 12, 2013)

Just checked the course status- greens are on 

See you up there about 10:30.


----------



## Karl102 (Jan 12, 2013)

Great..... Should be good


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 12, 2013)

should be there a wee bit after half 10.  looks grand outside


----------



## louise_a (Jan 12, 2013)

I can make it, see you later


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 12, 2013)

thanks for that chaps     lovely place to play !   pity i couldnt make a putt all day!


----------



## Junior (Jan 12, 2013)

garyinderry said:



			thanks for that chaps     lovely place to play !   pity i couldnt make a putt all day!
		
Click to expand...

No probs Gary.  You might not have been able to buy a putt today but you hit it really solid !!!

Cheers for today all.  Really enjoyable course that gets you thinking.  Looking forward to the next one !!!


----------



## Qwerty (Jan 12, 2013)

Good to meet you Gary, and well played Junior! +3 that's some good golf fella :thup:
Ive got a feeling that after the meet in March Formby is going to be my new favourite course....From what I've seen I can't fault the place!  
Oh, and myself and Karl got a bit starstruck after seeing what looked like the legend Ken Barlow in the clubhouse
Good to see you all again, roll on West Lancs.


----------



## louise_a (Jan 12, 2013)

Yeah, nice game today, thanks guys, shame I couldnt keep up the good scoring of the first 7 holes, but I do enjoy watching you hit it miles and straight, even though it does make my best efforts look poor.


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 12, 2013)

Im going to need somebody to remind me what I've signed up for this year. I had it all written down but have misplaced it. I remember the GMNWOOM matches and also Pleasington. Any others?


----------



## Karl102 (Jan 12, 2013)

Had a great day! Great company as usual! Really enjoyed the course ( and I think I saw every inch and I came off wanting to go around again using different tactics. That plus Ken Barlow! What a treat!

Bluewolf apart from the NWOOM I think we have west lancs on the 24th Feb, Formby on March 17th (And is it Ryol Liverpool the day after) and pleasington on May 5th. 
Think I may need a good divorce lawyer (or shares in Liverpool One as I will owe most of the shops there a small fortune)!


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 12, 2013)

Don't forget Reddish vale in Sept!!! Fortunately I'm not playing Formby or Royal Liverpool as I'll be on holiday. I'm going to do well to keep my h/c active this year with all these away days.

sorry, forgot that Reddish is one of the GMNWOOM comps.


----------

